# Advice on tank layout



## SQWIB (Mar 8, 2012)

I removed all the plastic plants and was playing around with some different layouts, the rest of my plants should be here today. maybe I can get a better feel for the layout nce I start adding the new plants.
I am still a bit unsure about using this piece of driftwood.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the wood a lot. It looks even better now you moved it to the left. The strong vertical was drawing my eye and before it was dead center, now it is pretty much on the 3/5s mark, the golden mean mark. You can always change the wood later.

Been looking through my Amano books and he does planting of java fern on top of wood sometimes. It looks like those tiny pillar islands with grasses and such on top, looks great with an expanse of lawn below it. You could plant java fern, Bolbitis or Anubias along the left hand arch of the wood. Plant roots would hang down and partly obscure the wood and the arch would be made even more mysterious.


----------

